# My calves



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Just thought I'd show off my calves. I have only one cow, so I get just one calf a year, and for three years she's only given me bulls. I hope for a sweet little heifer to keep every year, and every year I'm disppointed, until this year!! 2/20 she gave me the prettiest little heifer I could ask for!
























Cute ain't she?

Then yesterday my dad gave me another little calf, I guess one of the cows stepped on her and injured her hip so she can't stand or walk w/out help. He told me if I wanted to mess with it I could have her. So now she's mine! And she's going to fit right in, she's 4 days younger then my other baby!

















Now w/ the heifer he gave me last year, my tiny herd has grown to 4!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I WANT THE ONE WITH THE MASK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the two! :stars: Beautiful pic in the hay. :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good looking calves! Congrats!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you, I love them!

Isn't her mask neat? He has another one that looks like she's wearing a white mask w/ the eye holes cut out. I need to go out and take pics of all his new babies, he's got 6 more that are just alittle older then this one, and all are different!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i had a veal calf like the one on the bottom, he as awesome


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! I agree, the one with the mask is adorable!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! they sure are beautiful, are you planning on keeping both?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, planning to keep both! I think I'd have to keep the second one anyway, in a few weeks I'll be way to attached to let her go!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are both way adorable!

one day stacey one day...... ray:

Someone send me a cowboy to marry  pretty please :thankU:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice calves indeed..... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> oh they are both way adorable!
> 
> one day stacey one day...... ray:
> 
> *Someone send me a cowboy to marry*  pretty please :thankU:


Me too please LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

keren said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > oh they are both way adorable!
> ...


Mee three!! but this time one that is actually respecful...lol The calves are to cute!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! And I took some more pics, 
Panda's baby, her name is Heinz,
















(that's my last years heifer, Drama, behind her, also given to me by my dad)









And my other baby, her name is Brat,

























And I'll also take a good cowboy! Or maybe just a devoted guy that wants to learn to be a cowboy, may even be better since I can train him my way!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo I like the training part


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

cute...the thing is they have to be trainable lol!!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

True, I'm still looking for a trainable one!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

haha yes, I think I finally found one...I'm working on the training part now..lol


----------

